# anyone for the BVI''s this winter?



## morgan333 (Jan 1, 2003)

*anyone for the BVI''''s this winter?*

My usual charter partner has gone and bought a boat, so I''m on my own. We used to charter a sailboat for a week in the winter somewhere interesting.

Anyone know a good way to find partners for a week of chartering?

I''m thinking of the BVI''s or the Grenadines sometime in Jan/Feb.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*anyone for the BVI''''s this winter?*

sherbet-
try www.traveltalkonline.com
-dave


----------

